# Conflicting information/feelings on integrating an older and v. scared rescue



## nihal (Jan 8, 2008)

Hi, 
I would really appreciate your advice on the following : 

- a new rescue arrived at home 2 days ago. He is 8 years old, and has been in a kennel (caged) for at least 5 years. Prior to that no-one knows his story other than that he was "found". 

He is fine with my other 3 dogs (2 young very playful dogs, one 8 year old, blind dog ; I got him to be with her mostly as her "sister" died a few weeks ago). However, he is terrified of us/humans. Since arriving, he has been spending his entire days in the garden, either huddled in a corner, or walking around. The first night I managed to corner him and bring him indoors, where I left him in our (large) kitchen, on his own, for the night. His second day with us, it began to rain hard so I again went out, picked him up and put him in the kitchen. Later I went and bought him an outdoor dog house (no gate) so that he could come and go as he pleased, but not be in the rain. I figured that after spending so much time in a small, confined space, perhaps the garden was too big for him and scared him, along with new sounds/smells/movements/people... he ignored the doghouse, and so by evening as it was getting cold I again brought him inside. 

Now here is the catch : The trainer from the kennel told me NOT to pick him up but to put a collar on him and firmly MAKE HIM come inside... I did this, and he RESISTED so much that i ended up practically dragging him inside ... It was terrible...

This morning when he saw me he ran away trembling so I decided that I would never again drag him ; I let him spend the day in the garden (no rain), brought his food out there (I always feed him separately), let the other dogs run in and out at leisure... basically "ignored" him and let him move around us. By late afternoon he was coming closer to the garden door. If I moved he would run off again, then come closer, then run off... Tonight when it got cold I went out and got him, gently, coaxing him first, then petting him and finally I picked him up gently and brought him inside. He is no longer trembling, but cowers if I come too near (so i leave him alone). He did walk around and smell the house when I was in the bedroom, then went back to the kitchen (door open) and lay down. 

All my other rescues were puppies who had spent little time in the kennels. I have never had older rescues. His trainer says I must impose myself on him ; my feeling is on the contrary I should let him be, let him watch us and approach him very gently and slowly until he feels safe... not force him into anything except bring him in at night, or if the weather is very bad. 

He is a very docile, submissive and absolutely TERRIFIED dog. What approach would you recommend? 

Thank you for your input, 

Nihal

PS : he did enter the house when I took the other dogs out for their walk, and made two small markings/pees (one yesterday, one today). I take this as a good sign of exploration. Am i wrong?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Drop treats near him whenever you walk by. Bring a book, some treats and go sit near him and read and sing to him. Toss a treat his way if he looks at you or approaches you.
When you can be out there to supervise, put a leash on him and let him drag it around. He'll step on it and get used to the feel of a little resistance. Make sure you stay with him, so it doesn't tangle in something and he strangles himself. It only takes a minute or two to kill them, so don't leave him to answer phone, go to bathroom, etc.


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

your gut feeling that your trainer is wrong is correct... only been two days,, I've spent 3 months on two, 3 year olds who had never been handled,, They were a litter of 6 born in a fence enclosure with an old vehicle, and grew up in that same enclosure they were only fed and watered and when owner couldn't sell them nor get near them to think about breeding them she called to have them taken away. We took them in and put them in a good size kennel run for their own safety and to avoid needing to be handled to be able to care for them when they didn't have a clue about humans. and I would feed and water and clean and just go sit on the ground in their kennel every day with my back to them hiding in the dog house. Same time every day, same length of time everyday 30 minutes.. They poke their head out, come out of the dog house, start coming closer to me and many times stop a small approach and retreat back into the dog house.. "they gaining confidence that nothing (bad) is happening because I am just sitting still never responding to what they are doing. Eventually they come up to sniff me, on the back side to touch and sniff,, always never a response from me. Things like coming out of the dog house and staying out of the dog house when I put down food, cleaned the water bucket, clean the kennel.. never any response towards them from me, not even looking directly at them. The first time they start coming around the front of me to snif when you sitting on the ground, no hesitation, no staying on edge to jump back . That you can pet them is so worth it.. Everything after that is easy.. slipping a collar on them and taking it off (never using the collar) just teaching them to accept putting it on and taking it off, brushing them.. You always try not to panic them, but if you sense it then just freeze don't move a muscle , let them run away,, regroup and return on their own. They wouldn't take a treat, not even real meat when they arrived so don't be surprised if they don't. 3 months building their confidence and interaction skills eye contact focus of just being their care taker and not their trainer,, before I felt it was a good idea to start doing more ob type training because if a dog is scared and panic'd "I think it's a waste of time" as they are only learning to be scared and panic from the interaction. 4th month they were ready to go to a family who was right for them. That is what has works for me, you go at the dogs pace get the trust foundation in place,, they were never physically harmed,, just completely neglected in interaction. Running away and coming back around is not a bad thing.. they testing is it safe is it not safe.. Nothing happens to them, builds confidence, coping skills to be stressed but over come it.. Chasing them down is not helpful to them.. So I feel bad for you that your environment set up puts you in a bad position at this stage to have to handle the dog to care for him .. Do the best that you can to be patient when you need to handle them,, if it takes you 20 minutes to get to the house one step at a time do it. it will get easier when you don't push on them but find a way to draw them in even if you go with them when they want to go in the opposite direction then where your trying to go.. It may just be the thing for that dog to help you get where you need to go with some momentum...


----------



## xena (Oct 3, 2013)

If you gety this kind of dog- first of all you need a holiday from work as you need a lot of time to build up his trust. He's running away because you force him to do something and he doesn't trust you. He trust your dogs because they understand what he's saying and you don't. But having a pack of dogs is a good beginning. Let them be around each other and you be in there, call your dogs, play with them, give the treats- let him see that all of them trust you 100%. Just letting him be outside alone does't help either. He still have too much choice- he knows he can be away from you and he will still get fed and he needs to earn this food, by coming closer and closer. One day, he will eventually just sit next to you and give you his paw  one day- you'll see
i would not corner terrified dog, i would not drag him either. try to put a leash on him and just pull a little, not drag... you're making first step to move forward, he needs to do the second- at the moment he panics, you stop pulling but not let him run away, just sit there but side to him, not facing, when he relax, try again. slowly but he should get the point. you want him to go, but nut entirely force him and scare him- by lifting him up and putting inside- you still do most important step and he won't learn.
Can i ask why are you separating them when feeding? i understand it's a new dog but at least they could see each other (being under control until you are sure). And leaving food in garden-... he must now you're the food provider- that's the best way to get animals trust


----------

